# More input!



## rock421 (Aug 7, 2004)

OK guys, with 210 members, there should be alot more posts up. Let's hear more stories about signing autographs, spankin Mustangs, imports and whatever else comes in your way. We know that Larry is diong his part.  
Who is goint to take their car to the track? Remember, it's under warranty. You just have your buddies help you push it from the pitts out on to the highway BEFORE you have the flatbed scoop it up and take it to the dealer for repair. Make sure you get ALL of your timeslips out from under the seat, and scrub the heck out of your passenger window. You know, where you had your dial in written it shoe polish.
We had a guy come in to the dealership that I worked at a few years ago. He was having some clutch "issues" with his 30th anniversary T/A. The car was dropped off and it stayed outside overnight. The following morning, with a little dew on the car, you could still read his dial on the window where the shoe polish residue didn't let the dew bead up.
I saw it and didn't say anything. I was actually at the track with my car the same weekend so I knew he was there. The service manager saw it, phoned the customer, and asked him "did you win?"
His repairs were not covered.


----------



## LarryM (Aug 17, 2004)

*Doing my part*

Actually, its been my experience that the drivers of the "other cars" do NOT challenge the GTO nearly as much as I would have expected. They often suddenly remember that they have an appointment and turn at the light instead of being embarrassed.  

I am very puzzled by this. As I've said in other posts, I like the styling of the GTO, but it is not particularly unique. Its not like the new GTO has been out for a long time that it could have built up a reputation. There's not even that many on the street (I've only ever seen 3 others)

I drive mine to and from work everyday, and every chance I get. Maybe suburban Chicago is just gotten too jaded, the drivers stuck in their mini-vans and suvs. I'd really like to blow out some of those buzzy little "race hondas" (god aren't those annoying sounding exhausts?). They were all over the place before I got my GTO, where'd they go????

---Larry


----------



## rock421 (Aug 7, 2004)

Larry, I bet these guys take one look at the rubber all over your rear quarter panels, and just know you are ONE BAD MO FO. They probably hear the rumble from three blocks away and run for cover. I think you just intimidate the hell out of them Larry.
Isn't it great?


----------



## LarryM (Aug 17, 2004)

*Cruising ettiquete?*

Oh no. I keep the car far too clean to have any rubber bits on the paint.  

Ya, compared to 99.9% of the other cars on the street, the GTO has a wonderful rumble... but "the kids" have their mega-watt stereos with the bass cranked way up, so their little "race hondas" are already vibrating - and my parents yuelled at ME to turn down that racket!

Maybe I'm not following proper ettiquette. In the far suburbs there isn't a traffic light every other block, so its hard to get "lined up" with the other patsy. When you do get fortunate, after checking around for authorities, you take advantage of the situation.

"The kids" seem to take much more delight in lead-footed-lane-hopping. Now I've been known to change lanes to get out from behind some slow poke, but some of these drivers make ME catch my breath when I see what they're doing. Oy!  

Anybody have any suggestions on how to get the unsuspecting prey to want to play?


---Larry


----------



## pzl1nz (Sep 17, 2004)

*Hmmm*

I have found that the Mustangs are worried. Probably good reason because there was a comparo in Fast Ford a month or two back that paired the new GTO with a Cobra.

Guess what Fast Ford loved the GTO and claimed it was a much easier and more forgiving car from my recollection. Of the three 1/4 miles they ripped off the GTO had two wins under its belt. This means that GTO and Cobra are pretty much neck to neck with professional drivers, however, most of us non professionals should be able to edge out the Cobras and whoop ass on the GTs and anything else out there in that category.

The thing that I love is that it is descrete. Try pulling up to a Jap Crap tuner which most have no idea what you got and live it a few revs. Most of the time their jaws drop and are then looking at your rear bumper from afar.

I LOVE THIS CAR and for all of those who are ragging on it for various stupid reasons, it just shows how stupid people can be at times.


----------



## GTOJOE (Sep 10, 2004)

I keep getting GTP grandprix's trying to race me. I dont think they get it  
I am entered in a Auto-x next Sunday and will be going to the strip next month. I will keep everyone posted.
Joe


----------



## 2tirefire (Jul 29, 2004)

You know it is odd, I am eagerly searching to find a GTO to have a fun 1 to 3 gear run with? I am getting tired of the mustang GT's and the slow Honduhs and asstegras. I hope to find one of you guys soon!


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

I'm getting a lot of looks and outright stares, be sure. The stripes really draw attention. It seems only pickup truck drivers want to tangle thus far, however...and they all _suck._

Oh well. Only had it for one full day.

But yes, I agree-- we need more spammers on this board!


----------



## LarryM (Aug 17, 2004)

*Other games to play?*

Okay, with the shortage of other drivers to challenge at the stop lights, I've taken to making up my own games that can be done "solo".

My sub-divisions exits on to a fairly busy street. Game #1 (to get the heart pumping in the morning): Do a sharp 90-degree right hand turn onto busy street with enough power applied to get a nice tire crack on the 1-2 shift without wiping out on the turn. So I can't apply too much power, but has to be sufficiet to keep the car in first. VERY satisfying when done right.  


Any other suggestions????

---Larry


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

OK...a stupid question. How does one get track time? I've driven at Willow Springs with the BMW CCA, but that was a club event. How does Joe GTO get to use a track?

I've never driven a dag race track before, only road courses. The GTO feels up to the road course challenge though...that slight understeer and V-8 torque make throttle steering a cinch...  

That being said, I am curious what kind of 1/4 mile times my Goat would get...


----------



## 2tirefire (Jul 29, 2004)

You should see anywhere from 13.4 to 13.8 stock. Depending on driver you could go a little faster or slower then my stated estimates.


----------



## LarryM (Aug 17, 2004)

*Track times*

Back in my youth when we'd take the covered wagon to the strip...

Basically there are fixed days/times when its just "open runs". You get in line, what you pull up against is pot luck. Might be a Honda, might be heavily modified something or other. You're not really "racing" them, its just time trials.

The few times I went, the lines were so long you could only go thru once or twice in the time trials time period. Too many cars for too few tracks. There was also a period called "grudge matches" where you could get lined up against a particular car.

A club would probably have the advantage of being able to buy "closed track" time - when the track is not open to the public.

From personal experience: The GTO may have a pretty loud stock exhaust, but it is INCREDIBLY hard to race your car when your up against something with wide open headers. At least it was for me.

---Larry


----------



## jesbelanie (Sep 18, 2004)

*thinking of an GTO*



rock421 said:


> Larry, I bet these guys take one look at the rubber all over your rear quarter panels, and just know you are ONE BAD MO FO. They probably hear the rumble from three blocks away and run for cover. I think you just intimidate the hell out of them Larry.
> Isn't it great?


I have an Camaro SS 00, 6 spd no modifi's excpt exh, most cars I beat, vette ws6, cobra, how do you think the ss compares to the gto. weight is 4214, 348 hp, 362 lbs torq


----------



## rock421 (Aug 7, 2004)

The cars should be very close in performance. I think it would all come down do driver ability, especially on the street. Be careful with my buddy Larry though, he's a mad man behind the wheel!


----------



## jesbelanie (Sep 18, 2004)

*ss vs. gto?*

I have a 00 ss camaro, lots of power, heavy car, thinking of buying the gto, I did have oil consumption issues, I am interested in the LS2 gto?


----------



## LarryM (Aug 17, 2004)

rock421 said:


> The cars should be very close in performance. I think it would all come down do driver ability, especially on the street. Be careful with my buddy Larry though, he's a mad man behind the wheel!



A mad man? You crack me up Brian. I'm lucky I remember my way home!


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

jesbelanie said:


> I have an Camaro SS 00, 6 spd no modifi's excpt exh, most cars I beat, vette ws6, cobra, how do you think the ss compares to the gto. weight is 4214, 348 hp, 362 lbs torq


I would think the GTO is probably at least as fast (GTO is lighter), handles much better, a lot more comfortable...and doesn't look like an F-body.


----------



## George8211 (Sep 21, 2004)

2tirefire said:


> You should see anywhere from 13.4 to 13.8 stock. Depending on driver you could go a little faster or slower then my stated estimates.


I would be very suprized to see a time slip under 14.x with an all stock GTO. The times you see in the magizines are with professional drivers, best weather conditions, at sea level tracks.... ect. In other, times that know one will ever see in real life. If you get them... you should talk to GM, they will want to hire you so they can have better times published.

So what are the magizines saying on this... I didn't look it up yet.


----------



## George8211 (Sep 21, 2004)

jesbelanie said:


> I have an Camaro SS 00, 6 spd no modifi's excpt exh, most cars I beat, vette ws6, cobra, how do you think the ss compares to the gto. weight is 4214, 348 hp, 362 lbs torq


If your up against a 6 speed it would be close... your 500 pounds heavy, air dynamics don't matter much here.... except for the short time you will spent over 85 or so. Your old solid axle gives you an advantage here... the IRS (indepenant rear suspension) is great for twisty turny handling, but not so effective in straight line hook ups.

Of course you would have a good GTO lunch with an automatic.


----------



## Elliotness (Oct 8, 2004)

pzl1nz said:


> This means that GTO and Cobra are pretty much neck to neck with professional drivers, however, most of us non professionals should be able to edge out the Cobras and whoop ass on the GTs and anything else out there in that category.
> QUOTE]
> 
> GT's :agree
> ...


----------



## Elliotness (Oct 8, 2004)

pzl1nz said:


> I have found that the Mustangs are worried.


Maybe some, but not all.... If the new 05 GTO gets more HP could even the playing field with a "stock" Terminator.


----------



## bsmcall (Sep 11, 2004)

jesbelanie said:


> I have an Camaro SS 00, 6 spd no modifi's excpt exh, most cars I beat, vette ws6, cobra, how do you think the ss compares to the gto. weight is 4214, 348 hp, 362 lbs torq


I was curious why your SS is so heavy :confused ?Convertible maybe? 
I had a 98 Z28 that weighed in at 3800 lbs with myself (265 lbs) and a 250 lb passenger. That works out to 3300lbs with a full tank and on a T-roofed car :cool 
By the way, my GTO is generally less brutal than my Z28 but over a washboard surface it makes my wife's chest bounce up and down to the point it hurts  As far as seat of the pants performance evaluation, my GTO has better mid and low range thrust than the Z28 6-speed. And the wider seats make it far more comfortable for cruising distances.


----------



## George8211 (Sep 21, 2004)

I thought the was a bit heavy too. I just figured, maybe he ordered the 4 x 4 option on his Camero.


----------



## bsmcall (Sep 11, 2004)

Don't laugh too hard about it being a 4x4. My 98 Z28 wore gray and red 4x4 stickers on the rear quarters for well over 9 months. Well peeled them off of a F-350 and put them on out of boredom. Three ricers( at different times) actually asked if it was truly "four wheel drive".


----------



## c141navg8r (Sep 28, 2004)

Groucho, 

New to the forum here. I'd be chatting more if my new GTO wasn't still sitting in Birmingham, AL waiting for a truck ride to FLorida (home). I loved the pic of your goat in front of the F-100. What's the deal with that - didn't look like your regular static display.


----------



## Elliotness (Oct 8, 2004)

bsmcall said:


> I was curious why your SS is so heavy :confused ?Convertible maybe?
> I had a 98 Z28 that weighed in at 3800 lbs with myself (265 lbs) and a 250 lb passenger. That works out to 3300lbs with a full tank and on a T-roofed car :cool
> By the way, my GTO is generally less brutal than my Z28 but over a washboard surface it makes my wife's chest bounce up and down to the point it hurts  As far as seat of the pants performance evaluation, my GTO has better mid and low range thrust than the Z28 6-speed. And the wider seats make it far more comfortable for cruising distances.


Okay, I like you car if that is your car in the sig. The stripes set it off.


----------

